# Using a USB keyboard on the PlayStation Classic opens emulator options menu, allows for savestates



## SuperNintendho (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe we can fix its crap library. It will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 4, 2018)

Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2018)

As expected.

You can't really release a "mini" console without someone gaining access to it.
I guess I'd want to have one if it's hackable and could put Croc on it but me PS2 and PS3 can do the same thing, even with retail discs!


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow this happened way soon than with either the SNES or NES Mini, but I guess that's what happens when you use an open-source emulator instead of something in-house.


----------



## Meepers55 (Dec 4, 2018)

Not as detailed as the Wololo article, but still appreciated.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 4, 2018)

That's stupid.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Dec 4, 2018)

sonicvssilver22 said:


> Wow this happened way soon than with either the SNES or NES Mini, but I guess that's what happens when you use an open-source emulator instead of something in-house.



Honestly that's what you get when you use an open-source emulator instead of something in-house.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 4, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started


All "classic" or "mini" consoles are shameless cash grabs... Ninty also didn't start it.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Dec 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> As expected.
> 
> You can't really release a "mini" console without someone gaining access to it.
> I guess I'd want to have one if it's hackable and could put Croc on it but me PS2 and PS3 can do the same thing, even with retail discs!


even the vita/psp plays psone games better than the psone classic


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2018)

I wonder what happens if you press ctrl-alt-del.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 4, 2018)

So low effort. Just a cash grab.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> That's stupid.



How so? Because people can potentially fix a shitty product?



Memoir said:


> All "classic" or "mini" consoles are shameless cash grabs... Ninty also didn't start it.



At least Nintendo didn't go so low as to use an open source emulator  This is just really lazy. PCSX ReARMed is just...not the best emulator. 



Darksabre72 said:


> even the vita/psp plays psone games better than the psone classic



PCSX ReARMed doesn't even use Gaussian interpolation, but ear-raping point-sampled interpolation for audio.


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 4, 2018)

...*Facepalms*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2018)

How the Playstation Classic got through Sony´s Q&A in that state is beyond me...


----------



## huntertron1 (Dec 4, 2018)

sony sony sony. oh so lonely made a mini console to hope to get some cash, but turns out they just had a big crash
[someone else finish these lyrics im too lazy]


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 4, 2018)

huntertron1 said:


> sony sony sony. oh so lonely made a mini console to hope to get some cash, but turns out they just had a big crash
> [someone else finish these lyrics im too lazy]


You say that, but they're ahead in the console wars. A lazy experiment won't hurt much, if at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> You say that, but they're ahead in the console wars. A lazy experiment won't hurt much, if at all.


Nah, it won't, but people are starting to make the PSX Classic actually worth getting it, as it'll be hacked soon


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Nah, it won't, but people are starting to make the PSX Classic actually worth getting it, as it'll be hacked soon


With that half assed emulation? Woah...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> With that half assed emulation? Woah...



It'll be less half-assed, but not quite whole-assed.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 4, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started


Apart from Nintendo didn't start the mini consoles going.

Fucking Nintendo fans again with the Nintendo did it first and Sony copied.

Sega have rights to a third party that have been making mini Sega consol3s for fucking years before Nintendo ever decided to do the mini nes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2018)

Sony just pulled an AtGames.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lmao, now this is laughworthy.
Bah, that crap ain't good even if you hack it, just nab a psp/psvita and mod that one for ps1 games.
Or just get an emulator on your pc, dunno. Anything is better than that crap.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 4, 2018)

It’s a shame Sony had to mess this up, the lack of DS controllers has put me off buying one even if it’s hacked.

Would be funny if one of the few things got ‘right’ was the inability to sideload games unofficially.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> It’s a shame Sony had to mess this up, the lack of DS controllers has put me off buying one even if it’s hacked.
> 
> Would be funny if one of the few things got ‘right’ was the inability to sideload games unofficially.


once it's hacked we'll likely see dualshock support lol, it has usb ports after all


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> once it's hacked we'll likely see dualshock support lol, it has usb ports after all



And replace it with a better emulator like ePSXe Android for example.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> How so? Because people can potentially fix a shitty product?


Im saying that Sony's stupid for doing that.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 4, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> How the Playstation Classic got through Sony´s Q&A in that state is beyond me...


What's surprising? At least one revision of pretty much every Sony product since at least the PS1 was victim of defects caused by poor design or excessive cost cutting in manufacturing...


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 4, 2018)

Love people hating it yet still kept their order.

Problem is the ps1 had such a massive library of great games it would have been impossible to please everyone.

End of the day this is not an actual console it's just a trinket that console collectors will collect.

Yes they could have done better putting better games but then that's down to licensing, I can say same on the nes and snes mini, had one or two good games and then shit games.

But it's usual Nintendo fans will blindly defend them......


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> PCSX ReARMed doesn't even use Gaussian interpolation, but ear-raping point-sampled interpolation for audio.


I though you had already learned to not halfass your answers and investigate properly.




now, don't misunderstand me. we all agree that the psclassic isn't good, but is not because of pcsx-rearmed.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sony just pulled an AtGames.


ATGames... What a fucking joke of a brand they are. Took SEGA way too long to drop them.


----------



## FateForWindows (Dec 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> PCSX ReARMed doesn't even use Gaussian interpolation, but ear-raping point-sampled interpolation for audio.


95% sure the Libretro version of the emu supports it which makes it even more disappointing.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 4, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started


Mini consoles already existed way before Nintendo got into it, especially the plug-n-play emulation arcade ones.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 4, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> once it's hacked we'll likely see dualshock support lol, it has usb ports after all



Feels like a waste though and it would have been nice to have DS1 controllers with a usb port.


----------



## xRemy (Dec 4, 2018)

If it's hackable it just makes it more marketable IMO lol


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 4, 2018)

We've seen paper clips, soldering jobs, magnets, etc...


But never have I seen something as simple, as literally spending 3secs plugging in a Standard USB Keyboard.... _Absolutely incredible. _


----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 4, 2018)

Retroboy said:


> Apart from Nintendo didn't start the mini consoles going.
> 
> Fucking Nintendo fans again with the Nintendo did it first and Sony copied.
> 
> Sega have rights to a third party that have been making mini Sega consol3s for fucking years before Nintendo ever decided to do the mini nes.


And there have been mini Atari and Coleco consoles that literally consist of a controller you hook up to your TV. But they've been a niche business at best up until Nintendo released the NES Classic, so saying that Nintendo started the mini console _craze_ is fairly accurate.


----------



## xs4all (Dec 4, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> We've seen paper clips, soldering jobs, magnets, etc...
> 
> 
> But never have I seen something as simple, as literally spending 3secs plugging in a Standard USB Keyboard.... _Absolutely incredible. _



It would be funny if Sony outsourced the development of the PS Classic to a fresh out of uni students, then one student decided secretly enable this as an Easter egg and see if Sony's QA would pick it up.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 4, 2018)

xs4all said:


> It would be funny if Sony outsourced the development of the PS Classic to a fresh out of uni students, then one student decided secretly enable this as an Easter egg and see if Sony's QA would pick it up.


_Little did they know, this was just a debug menu the entire time. Which is literally the emulators main menu that has been stripped down._


----------



## GerbilSoft (Dec 4, 2018)

bahamut920 said:


> And there have been mini Atari and Coleco consoles that literally consist of a controller you hook up to your TV. But they've been a niche business at best up until Nintendo released the NES Classic, so saying that Nintendo started the mini console _craze_ is fairly accurate.


Part of the reason why no one really cared about mini consoles prior to the NES Mini **is** AtGames. They basically destroyed the reputation of the mini console genre. Their latest bait and switch regarding the Bandai Namco Flashback is why Sega finally dropped them. (Strangely, having broken music in their entire lineup for the past decade was perfectly fine.)

Besides that, there were at least two pretty decent mini consoles that I can remember:

Atari Flashback 2 - this one used an actual 2600-on-a-chip and had nearly perfect compatibility. Cartridge pins were labeled on the system board, so if you had the parts and a soldering iron, you could add a cart slot and use original cartridges.
C64dtv - this also used a system-on-a-chip rather than emulation, and it's possible to add connectors for a keyboard, floppy drive, etc.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2018)

One of the best psx.game i played was
The Granstream Saga
Anyone else played it?


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 5, 2018)

sonicvssilver22 said:


> Wow this happened way soon than with either the SNES or NES Mini, but I guess that's what happens when you use an open-source emulator instead of something in-house.



I'd point out that this may or may not be a useful vector for anything.  I'd suggest someone with a PS Classic try building a USB stick with Yocto (apparently what Sony used from what ETA Prime found) or taking something prebuilt that matches enough of the specs of the PS Classic to see if you can boot off that.  ETA Prime also mentioned finding some large bridgeable pads that seem to open a USB serial connection for a few seconds.  Honestly, I'd imagine including the Esc/Menu function was used as part of debugging and someone didn't think to take it out or they did a poor job which would explain why some keyboards work and some don't.

Still, I wouldn't be surprised if the PS Classic ends up being faster to hack given putting in protections of any kind tends to take time and consideration, and that's one thing Sony clearly wasn't focused on.


----------



## BossRoss93 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jesus these devs were lazy.


----------



## SoCALCat (Dec 5, 2018)

Since Sony decided to do an open-source emulator on the mini. Who is to say that Sony didn't give a Sh*t on what games were installed along on how they play.

They probably figured to just leave it up to the hackers to see what creations they could come up with since it's more than likely the console is going to be hacked a lot sooner than later...


----------



## Jayro (Dec 5, 2018)

So is the Hakchi2 guy gonna hack this or what?


----------



## raxadian (Dec 5, 2018)

Thing is, a hacked PS3 is a better option in a lot of ways to play PS1 games. 

I am sure we will end with some fans making this crappy thing work after some hacking and or modifications to the emulator, but why pay money for something that comes broken by default? 

*Remembers his PSP200 only bought because it was easy to hack and had better hardware that the PSP100. 

Nevermind, go and have fun!


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 5, 2018)

BossRoss93 said:


> Jesus these devs were lazy.



Well there’s that and they probably wanted to get it out in time for the holidays. Sony wanted to steal the show from Nintendo, but failed miserably.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 5, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Well there’s that and they probably wanted to get it out in time for the holidays. Sony wanted to steal the show from Nintendo, but failed miserably.



Sony thing has never been having good security when it comes to videogames and their videogame consoles.  

Plus they probably paid the guys doing this as little as possible.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 5, 2018)

Chary said:


> an ability to "Load CD Image".



Look at you, swinging your textual hips; you're going to cause something to happen....I couldn't decide how to make it more "creepy uncle"....your refund is good for 15 minutes.




Noctosphere said:


> The Granstream Saga



You mean, Grandia, right?

For the *____* (ya tu sabe, puto), SONY could have been testing the waters, seeing what would kill the PS2 Classic, what naysayers would accuse SONY of doing wrong, finding the "sweet spot" for games, etc,.

Basically, spend 3M to make 800K for data to spend 5M to make 50M.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> I though you had already learned to not halfass your answers and investigate properly.
> View attachment 151130
> 
> now, don't misunderstand me. we all agree that the psclassic isn't good, but is not because of pcsx-rearmed.



Yeah, whatever, I don't even give a rat's ass about the PSX Classic or PCSX ReARMed, all the videos I see on YT that show this with a Raspberry Pi 3 always have point sampled audio.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 5, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started



A company trying to make money?

The absolute scandal


----------



## Chary (Dec 5, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Look at you, swinging your textual hips; you're going to cause something to happen....I couldn't decide how to make it more "creepy uncle"....your refund is good for 15 minutes.


The classroom for proper english sentences is 4 doors down, my good man. Please come back when you can speak coherently.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 5, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Look at you, swinging your textual hips; you're going to cause something to happen....I couldn't decide how to make it more "creepy uncle"....your refund is good for 15 minutes.



You won the creepy award for tonight. I legit pictured a creepy old man swinging his hips while talking about that now. I feel very afraid and slighly uncomfortable now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 5, 2018)

no surprise there it's just an emulator in a box


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> A company trying to make money?
> 
> The absolute scandal



No no no, there's no wrong in a company making money. It's when a company half-asses it to the point of laughable status, with zero effort at all and when people are complacently sycophantic with it. Ergo, they think it's acceptable for Sony to pull such a stupid move, is what the real issue is. People enable them by buying their lazy crap.

People think Sony can do no wrong. Sony is life, hail Hy--, er, Sony.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 5, 2018)

$100 for a console that contains PAL versions, a free open-source emulator that has HIDDEN DEBUG FEATURES, NOT HIDDEN AWAY FROM THE MAIN INTERFACE and a terrible game list?!

This console will soon drop to $40 in a no-time.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow. That's like if I sold an ODroid XU4, packaged it up as a N64 Classic, and people would notice pretty quickly that it's not a professionally done package at all!

Personally, I think taking a fat PS3, giving it better cooling, a better case, and a large 2.5" HDD is the best solution for all of your pre-PS4 gaming needs if you're not using a PC. I mean, at this point, unless if you're really doing stuff online that requires you to use a legitimate account, there's no real major games coming out for the system. I think the last hurrah was actually Persona 5...kind of like how Persona 4 was the last game in the PS2's lifecycle in the US, as the rest of the stuff from that point onward was just sad ports of PS3 and even games that released on PS4 that were cross generation with two previous gen consoles! (yes, I'm referring to whatever FIFA game came out on three generations of hardware) Because of how many ports the PS3 and PS2 got for various game franchises, and everything else in-between, it really is crazy how many generations of games the PS3 has access to. You have all of the Resident Evil games, including the ones that were originally exclusive to GC. Just about every non-DS Mega Man game can be played on this system. There's a lot of ports of various SEGA arcade games and even some DC-era arcade ports. Most of the Shin Megami Tensei series, especially now with the completion of SMT If...'s translation by Aeon Genesis can be played in someway on the PS3, and that number increases with a fat PS3 that can play PS2 games. Every Tekken game before 7 can be played...

I remember an old AlphaOmegaSin video where he was asked a question of what game system he would keep for the rest of his life if he had to choose one that wasn't PC since that's kind of cheating with the question, and he was actually pretty on point. Seeing as how the PS4 generation has played out with remasters and re-releases of old games, it's been pretty funny to me how much of the current generation of games you can play on a PS3. This is the reason why I hope the PS5 has better backwards compatibility with the PS4 and PS3 natively as opposed to hoping data caps will be able to handle streaming games.


----------



## mario5555 (Dec 5, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started



All of this was already known (for those of us who were paying attention that is) and talked about before the system launched, people making it out like it's some bloody conspiracy or something...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 5, 2018)

Okay, there's using an open source emulator (btw, anyone who owns this thing -> mail Sony for the source code, you have both the right to get it and distribute it, the whole thing is under GPLv2) and there's using one but not even modifying it to your own needs.

So far it just seems like a single core RetroArch box with a UI Sony quickly slapped together.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Dec 5, 2018)

Chary said:


> Perhaps most interestingly, an ability to "Load CD Image". Multiple attempts have been made to get the PlayStation Classic to utilize this option to boot normally unsupported backups, though no breakthroughs have been made yet


Try plugging in a keyboard in one USB port, and a flash drive in the other. Or use a USB hub for the keyboard/flash drive.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 5, 2018)

Wait, it didn't have savestates already?
Not a huge deal to me personally, as I rarely use them, but that is a huge oversight on Sony's part. Made worse by the fact that many PSX games don't allow frequent saving.


the_randomizer said:


> How so? Because people can potentially fix a shitty product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a lot of open source PSX emulators for ARM around, I thought PCSX-ReARMed was just about the best choice, but it clearly has more issues than I thought. Sony settling for something that not only has weird audio slowdown issues but also struggles to maintain 60 FPS which resulted in them using the PAL versions of many of the games (which shows they clearly realized this) shows how little they care about this device. At least Nintendo put effort into theirs and made it something more than a cashgrab, something people actually want to own on its own merits.
I think that for the price they could also have spent a little more on the hardware and ended up with a more stable 60 FPS and less compromises. Would have been the easy fix.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> One of the best psx.game i played was
> The Granstream Saga
> Anyone else played it?


I did, with Wiisxr 2.3 beta for the Nintendo Wii.
Played it, because it is from the same guys that did the Soul Blazer Trilogy for the Snes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Look at you, swinging your textual hips; you're going to cause something to happen....I couldn't decide how to make it more "creepy uncle"....your refund is good for 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no, not grandia, really, The Granstream Saga


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 5, 2018)

It gets worse... Apparently Crash Bandicoot 1+2, Tomb Raider 1+2, PaRappa, and Mega Man Legends (oh sorry. mega MAM legends lol) were scrapped from the games list., according to the console's source code that Sony shared on their website.
Edit: there's actually *36 FUCKING GAMES *that didn't make the cut. Source


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 5, 2018)

Shouldn't it be possible to just plug in an appropriately formatted USB drive and use the menu to load an ISO from it?
Thinking it might have to be EXT(3/4) formatted. But I guess they might have automount disabled which would make that difficult without accessing a terminal.


Retroboy said:


> Apart from Nintendo didn't start the mini consoles going.
> 
> Fucking Nintendo fans again with the Nintendo did it first and Sony copied.
> 
> Sega have rights to a third party that have been making mini Sega consol3s for fucking years before Nintendo ever decided to do the mini nes.


And they did such an awful job at it that people prefer to forget it ever happened. Thanks for reminding us 


SexySpai said:


> It gets worse... Apparently Crash Bandicoot 1+2, Tomb Raider 1+2, PaRappa, and Mega Man Legends (oh sorry. mega MAM legends lol) were scrapped from the games list., according to the console's source code that Sony shared on their website.


That isn't Sony's website though? Just some rando with homebrew stuff on his repo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Okay, there's using an open source emulator (btw, anyone who owns this thing -> mail Sony for the source code, you have both the right to get it and distribute it, the whole thing is under GPLv2) and there's using one but not even modifying it to your own needs.
> 
> So far it just seems like a single core RetroArch box with a UI Sony quickly slapped together.



Bingo. Hit the nail on the head. Even Nintendo put forth more effort in their mini consoles.


----------



## Molhel (Dec 5, 2018)

Everyone should have expected crap quality the moment the subpar library was revealed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Molhel said:


> Everyone should have expected crap quality the moment the subpar library was revealed.



Oh we knew it was gonna be crap, but allowing people to access the menu via USB keyboard's the icing on the cake.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 5, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Great job $ony, this is yet another evidence that you made this product just to do a quick cash-grab and jump on the classic mini trend ninty just started


What? No. SEGA started the trend with the help (or lack thereof) of AT Games.

Nintendo fanboys/fans for some reason think Nintendo began the whole mini classic console buzz.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What? No. SEGA started the trend with the help (or lack thereof) of AT Games.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys/fans for some reason think Nintendo began the whole mini classic console buzz.



AtGames needs to learn how to not suck at programming, no wonder Sega sacked them.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Dec 5, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What? No. SEGA started the trend with the help (or lack thereof) of AT Games.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys/fans for some reason think Nintendo began the whole mini classic console buzz.


And AtGames is the reason why no one gave a shit about mini consoles for years.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not a lot of open source PSX emulators for ARM around, I thought PCSX-ReARMed was just about the best choice, but it clearly has more issues than I thought. Sony settling for something that not only has weird audio slowdown issues but also struggles to maintain 60 FPS which resulted in them using the PAL versions of many of the games (which shows they clearly realized this) shows how little they care about this device. At least Nintendo put effort into theirs and made it something more than a cashgrab, something people actually want to own on its own merits.
> I think that for the price they could also have spent a little more on the hardware and ended up with a more stable 60 FPS and less compromises. Would have been the easy fix.


All ps1 emulators have issues right now.
pcsxr and rearmed are about the best lightweight emulators while also being feature rich and the only open sourced at that.
epsxe is also great and lightweight, but lacks some enhancements that pcsx has, is closed source and the arm version (android) is paid.
sony could have paid epsxe to make a psclassic specific port. I bet it would have been better only because the author would have a better understanding of what parts of his emulator can be toned down without affecting compatibility while maintaining accuracy. but they opted to go for pcsx because it was as simple as typing "make".
the funny thing is that it looks like they apparently did exactly that, as they didn't even bothered to modify a pretty obvious setting (https://github.com/xyzz/psclassic-source/blob/master/pcsx_rearmed_custom/frontend/menu.c#L112). that change alone would solve 80% of the problems eliminating the slowdown and the need to use pal versions.
for the record, that setting is exactly like that in the non-libretro rearmed, but it was changed to 100 in the libretro core 8 months ago. and is not like they did nothing, they added some line to that very same file (https://github.com/xyzz/psclassic-source/blob/master/pcsx_rearmed_custom/frontend/menu.c#L46).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 5, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> All ps1 emulators have issues right now.
> pcsxr and rearmed are about the best lightweight emulators while also being feature rich and the only open sourced at that.
> epsxe is also great and lightweight, but lacks some enhancements that pcsx has, is closed source and the arm version (android) is paid.
> sony could have paid epsxe to make a psclassic specific port. I bet it would have been better only because the author would have a better understanding of what parts of his emulator can be toned down without affecting compatibility while maintaining accuracy. but they opted to go for pcsx because it was as simple as typing "make".
> ...


That was what I thought as well, but it's obviously not up to the task, what I mean is that if the available open source options can't do a satisfactory job they shouldn't just settle, they should make their own.

ePSXe would have been an obvious choice, but as you said it's not open source, plus it's made for Android, and Android is significantly different from GNU/Linux, so it wouldn't be a simple recompile job.

Where are people getting that source repo? It seems to be just some homebrew dev, why is the repo on his account specifically? Was he perhaps offered a job designing the software side of things for Sony? Or did he just take the source from another public download and reup it on GitHub?

To me, that doesn't seem to be a very obvious thing to change. I would assume that the defaults would be optimized for best performance on low end ARM devices, and that increasing the setting would only cause the CPU usage to be pinned at 100%. If they actually had a thorough look at the source code, they might have thought to play with that setting to see if it helps anything, but I honestly doubt they looked through much of the source, probably just enough of it to change the obvious things they wanted to change. Which is evident by the fact that the Esc key emulator menu was left in. If they were too lazy/cheap to code their own emulator, why would they spend resources on scouring the entire source code when it's obviously just a cashgrab? I don't expect that much from them at this point.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Where are people getting that source repo?


you can get all the sources from here.
https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/psclassic-oss/



The Real Jdbye said:


> Or did he just take the source from another public download and reup it on GitHub?


exactly, sony offers only zip files with the sources. he just kindly uploaded everything to his github.

and that cpu setting is not cpu utilization, but percentage of cpu speed. so what is happening is that they are downclocking the playstation cpu. that setting was like that exactly for what you said, 3 years ago it was helpful since arm devices really weren't up to the task, but nowdays it is mostly useless. I'm certain that the mediatek 8167a (quad core [email protected]) is more than capable of running the emulator at 100% cpu clock since a raspi 3 (quadcore [email protected]) can do it even with the overhead of libretro.
they could have at least taken a look at that libretro thing everyone is talking about and see what are the default settings there, but they didn't.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> We've seen paper clips, soldering jobs, magnets, etc...
> 
> 
> But never have I seen something as simple, as literally spending 3secs plugging in a Standard USB Keyboard.... _Absolutely incredible. _


Next pressing the reset button will do the trick.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 5, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> you can get all the sources from here.
> https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/psclassic-oss/


There's several pieces of source code missing there.

They're selling GPL code as one product, the entire thing goes under the provisions of the GPL. Mail Sony for the source of all the stuff they link under the ISC license, I'm pretty sure they're legally bound to link it.

Also, they need to provide *compilation instructions on how to make the image they flash*. It's part of the GPLv2, clause 3:



			
				GPL clause 3 said:
			
		

> The source code for a work means the preferred form of the work for
> making modifications to it.  For an executable work, complete source
> code means all the source code for all modules it contains, plus any
> associated interface definition files, plus the scripts used to
> ...



(IANAL!)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> There's several pieces of source code missing there.
> 
> They're selling GPL code as one product, the entire thing goes under the provisions of the GPL. Mail Sony for the source of all the stuff they link under the ISC license, I'm pretty sure they're legally bound to link it.
> 
> ...





> ...complete source code means all the source code for all modules it contains, plus any associated interface definition files,...


which they are including.
if a module is missing then it isn't open sourced. for example the sony and playstation logos, the interface and the fonts are missing but all those components are private.



> ...plus the scripts used to control compilation and installation of the executable.


meaning the make files, which are there.



> However, as a special exception, the source code distributed need not include anything that is normally distributed (in either source or binary form) with the major components (compiler, kernel, and so on) of the operating system on which the executable runs, unless that component itself accompanies the executable.


exactly what I already said. if something doesn't need to be distributed, even if is bundled in the product (the cover art images, cd iso files, etc...), then you are free to not release it.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 5, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> which they are including.
> if a module is missing then it isn't open sourced. for example the sony and playstation logos, the interface and the fonts are missing but all those components are private.
> 
> 
> ...


Except they're distributing it all strings attached as a complete product.

They have to open source the interface and the fonts. Same for the logo's. Thems the breaks if you use GPL code/assets in your project. If you use it, your complete product, which in this case is the entire PS Classic, must be under GPL.

Its being distributed, ergo it goes under the provisions of the GPL.

The GPL is *not a nice license*. It's a strong license with a very powerful copyleft. There's a reason companies like Google and Microsoft shy away from it and use CLAs to transfer the copyright to them if they work with one of those projects.

(IANAL!)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Except they're distributing it all strings attached as a complete product.
> 
> They have to open source the interface and the fonts. Same for the logo's. Thems the breaks if you use GPL code/assets in your project. If you use it, your complete product, which in this case is the entire PS Classic, must be under GPL.
> 
> ...


then go ask id software to do the same, they have several of their old games source code released under gpl and I'm not seeing even a single logo or asset in there even when those are clearly part of the final product.
gpl doesn't work like that.


----------



## Cha0tic (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey guys I just bought one

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## lincruste (Dec 5, 2018)

Memoir said:


> All "classic" or "mini" consoles are shameless cash grabs... Ninty also didn't start it.


Yes Nintendo did.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> Apart from Nintendo didn't start the mini consoles going.
> 
> Fucking Nintendo fans again with the Nintendo did it first and Sony copied.
> 
> Sega have rights to a third party that have been making mini Sega consol3s for fucking years before Nintendo ever decided to do the mini nes.


Still Nintendo did that first too.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 6, 2018)

lincruste said:


> Yes Nintendo did.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No... Sega hit up McDonald's with "mini" games long before that, if we're talking poorly made Chinese products. Even then, we're talking about things like NES Classic. Nice try, though. A for effort.


----------



## MitchBuchanan (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey guys I was wondering.. I've got the g15 logitech and the light flickers but doesn't quite register on the system.. So I plugged it into a powered usb hub and plugged it in.

So the save states seem to work from the keyboard but I can access anything using the esc key.. Any advice?


----------



## lincruste (Dec 6, 2018)

Memoir said:


> No... Sega hit up McDonald's with "mini" games long before that, if we're talking poorly made Chinese products. Even then, we're talking about things like NES Classic. Nice try, though. A for effort.


It was licensed ORIGINAL lcd games, not classic reissues.
Nice try.
By the way, these were made in 2003, that's 5 years later than Nintendo Mini Classics Game&Watch reissues.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 6, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> then go ask id software to do the same, they have several of their old games source code released under gpl and I'm not seeing even a single logo or asset in there even when those are clearly part of the final product.
> gpl doesn't work like that.


Difference is that in that case, id is the original owner of the software. The GPL'ed parts are still owned by id and they as a result always have end control over it and aren't required to provide the assets (the games themselves aren't under the GPL, the source code for them is). If you're the sole developer of something you have complete control over it. I can choose to open source whatever parts I want. What I _can't _do is use other people's GPL code and not make my own project available under the same provisions (in practice, the GPL or AGPL). Because at that point I'm using parts of other peoples source code.

In this case they used GPL'ed parts not owned by them (PCSX reARMed isn't owned by Sony), ergo it goes under the GPL, which by its copyleft requires that all of the final product to be under the same provisions.

(Again, IANAL!)


----------



## depaul (Dec 6, 2018)

In other news: PS1 mini completely hacked by now:
http://wololo.net/2018/12/06/the-pl...after-its-release-and-of-course-it-runs-doom/

Sony failed... I don't know if they made this on purpose in order to have more sales!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2018)

depaul said:


> In other news: PS1 mini completely hacked by now:
> http://wololo.net/2018/12/06/the-pl...after-its-release-and-of-course-it-runs-doom/
> 
> Sony failed... I don't know if they made this on purpose in order to have more sales!!



Well that sure was quick. 

Also I like how you can force PAL games to run at NTSC speeds.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, just wanted to say that you can access this menu *without *a keyboard.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to say that you can access this menu *without *a keyboard.



Yup, with lolhack and using the right string of text in the lolhack.sh file

According to madlittlepixel it's


```
#!/bin/sh

#Access Esc Menu from Select + Triangle on controller
sleep 5s
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sleep 5s
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable
sync
```


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> According to madlittlepixel it's



According to madlittlepixel. Lol. Cute


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> Just wanted
> 
> 
> According to madlittlepixel. Lol. Cute



Well, it worked on his video so *shrug*


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, it worked on his video so *shrug*


I wonder where he found that info.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> I wonder where he found that info.



Who knows, but it's on his latest video. The default strings don't even allow for the button combo.


----------



## spraragen88 (Dec 8, 2018)

That code:

#!/bin/sh

#Access Esc Menu from Select + Triangle on controller by andshrew
sleep 5s
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sleep 5s
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable
sync

Doesn't work... I wonder if he copied it wrong? Anyone know the real code and if you need to add it or replace the code already in the lolhack.sh file?


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

If you guys have issues with lolhack. Please join the discord server to get them resolved, devs working on this hack can be found here;
https://discord.gg/n7aztb


----------



## Darksabre72 (Dec 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> How so? Because people can potentially fix a shitty product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez they really wanted to release this for the holidays


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Darksabre72 said:


> geez they really wanted to release this for the holidays



Not to mention that there is little to no security checks.



spraragen88 said:


> That code:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...



It was shown in a video, IDK


----------



## Darksabre72 (Dec 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to mention that there is little to no security checks.
> 
> 
> 
> It was shown in a video, IDK


i was suprised by that considering they always on high alert with securing their consoles especially the vita


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Darksabre72 said:


> i was suprised by that considering they always on high alert with securing their consoles especially the vita



I'm not surprised at all, this is a garbage product.


----------

